
Stop paying for marketing Here is how you can market your company for free. - Chrisroad
http://www.quicksprout.com/2009/08/13/how-to-market-your-company-for-free/
======
onreact-com
Good post, misleading headline. You have to pay someone to do all the things
described in that post unless you want to invest a substantial amount of time
to learn the trade yourself.

Btw. Neil Patel is one of the most well known search and social marketers.

~~~
webtickle
I disagree. I think you can learn a lot of those things and do it yourself.

~~~
onreact-com
Of course but it takes time and effort. In case you already run a business
it's cheaper to hire someone than to learn it from scratch.

